# Muskegon report



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone been out on the Muskegon. What's the latest report is there any fresh fish in the river yet? Thinking of going on Sunday!


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll tell you Monday

Heading up tomorrow night. Weather forecast is looking good and water levels are right for wading (1620cfs as of this morning).


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

Monday's after Sunday! Was hoping for something before then &#128515;


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

riverjet said:


> Anyone been out on the Muskegon. What's the latest report is there any fresh fish in the river yet? Thinking of going on Sunday!


Let us know on Sunday evening, I'll be heading up there on Monday.

D


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Muskegon Lake has been frozen solid for the past 3 months. It's likely to not break up for another week.

I don't know if that'll effect the run but, assuming there is a run as opposed to the smattering of fall salmon, in guessing it'll be a couple weeks.

Guides are posting a few fresh fish but it seems like the mayhem will start at the end of the month based on the river still being freezing.

At least hopefully this will be the 1st year without a huge blowout like 2013, 2014


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

Fishing was slow this week but we found a few biters, mostly winter fish


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

SkiTownSportsman said:


> Fishing was slow this week but we found a few biters, mostly winter fish


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone out today? How'd you guys do? The fish moving in yet?


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone bust ice at Bridgeton!?


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Are the ramps open at Anderson Flats, and Bridgeton?

D


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

flyrodder46 said:


> Are the ramps open at Anderson Flats, and Bridgeton?
> 
> D



Go find out and let us know


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

What Ramps are open do we know that?


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty much anything on the upper river I believe


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Fished out of Anderson today, not good. Fished alot of good water and never touched a fish, mostly bob's with pin but threw plugs back at most stops. Talked to 9 boats, 2 had 1 fish fish none for others. Launch was fine.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

SkiTownSportsman said:


> Go find out and let us know


I'll let you know when I get back from my trip up there, next week.

Thanks Sparky for the info.

D


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be hitting henning in the morning, talked to some friends that were out and they also said it was extremely slow. Oh well, can't catch them on the couch. I'll be sure to report


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Bridgeton has 8-10" of ice on the ramp. There were a couple boats in there yesterday but the had to leave their trailers on top of the ice & drag their boats.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

Muddy water and more boats than fish


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

Lord willing well start to see some fresh fish after the past couple warm days!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I said I would post after I got back so here goes. The ramp at Bridgton still had a lot of ice as of Monday afternoon, Anderson Flats wasn't much better. Water was heavily stained and running fast and cold on Tuesday. Went 0/1 on Monday, (also a 14" bow) and 0/0 on Tuesday with a float from Thornapple to Henning.

D


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

The ice was off the ramp at Bridgeton this morning. The river is up a couple feet & dirty.


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like it will be a little bit.


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah we fished it Sunday from Thornapple past Henning into town, we lost one steelie. We couldn't even keep the trout we were hooking buttoned. Slow day but still great day. Nice being out without my lungs or face freezing. It beat wasting my life away watching the lasted Real House Wives or which Kardashians is having an operation for what!


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

So does anyone know the current launch conditions for Bridgeton or Anderson?? Last I heard they were still iced up.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Multiple boats and wide open ramp at bridgeton this morning on the way to church.


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

sweet- thank you for the report!


----------

